# Tourist Visa Subclass 600 Extension



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi guys, I just want to ask if it is possible for me and my boyfriend to extend my Multiple Entry Tourist Visa for 9 months? Our reason to extend it to spend more time building relationship with my boyfriend, as well as his family and friends. I am really enjoying my stay and would love to see more of Sydney and be here for my birthday (on November 08), Christmas and New Year so we decided to apply for my Visa extension. Any response is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Australian visas cannot be extended. 
Another visa must be applied for.
From what you have posted, I do not like your chances.


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

Yes. What I mean is apply for another Tourist Visa for 9 months.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

How long have you been in Australia?

Best use valid reasons that a Visitor Visa can be granted - building relationship evidence wont be good to mention.


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

I've been here for 6 weeks. Why building relationship evidence wont be good to mention? Thanks in advance


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

first question, does the current visa have the condition 8503?
if it doess then you can't. 
if not go for it. 
you don't mention that as it's not what the visa is for


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

No 8503 condition. What would you recommend for the reason?
Please note that full cost of visit is being provided by my boyfriend & we have put de facto as best description of relationship.
Original 3 month tourist visa application had our relationship history & reasons given were to give us plenty of time together, meet his family and also if I am comfortable in Australia too.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Officers should consider whether 
the applicant is attempting to obtain the visa: 
• to remain in Australia for a longer period (for example, maintain ongoing 
residence in Australia on "rolling" visitor visas).

I and others would see it as a rolling Visitor Visa with the view of a 820 application as the goal.

You are able to apply for another Visitor Visa and it may or may not be granted, if granted it most likely in my opinion have the No Further Stay condition then the 820 Partner Visa will not be possible.

What country are you from?

From memory the onshore Visitor Visa has an extra fee of $600?? and they can grant it for any amount of time they wish. It is possible that it could expire before your current one and the new one cancels the old one.


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

So your advice is not to apply?
Better to leave country & come back again for another 3 months?


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm from Philippines.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Philippines is a real lottery.

But I am not sure how the onshore applications have been going for Visitor Visas for people from Philippines.

I think I would play it safe and go offshore before the current visa expires and after a month or so apply for a 3 or 6 month multi entry Visitor Visa.

Immigration don't like to hand out greater than 3 month visas for people without good previous travel histories to Australia or similar countries.


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

I already have multiple entry visa for max stay of 3 months each visit which is valid till Jan 2019. Sounds like best option is to go home as originally planned then come back again later in the year. I don't believe I would need to apply for another visa. Do you agree? Appreciate your advice.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Correct.

You can arrive in Jan 2019 and still stay the 3 months FYI - if your must not enter date is the same as expiry date.


----------



## liane1915 (May 3, 2018)

jen08sab said:


> Hi guys, I just want to ask if it is possible for me and my boyfriend to extend my Multiple Entry Tourist Visa for 9 months? Our reason to extend it to spend more time building relationship with my boyfriend, as well as his family and friends. I am really enjoying my stay and would love to see more of Sydney and be here for my birthday (on November 08), Christmas and New Year so we decided to apply for my Visa extension. Any response is highly appreciated. Thank you!


Hi Jen,
did you apply for an extension?
for I am in the same scenario...and in the letter (Stat Dec) my partner mentioned that apart from the tourism (visiting tourist site) we are building our relationship and hopefully apply for Partner Visa...
I will appreciate your reply because I am planning to lodge tonight (the extension)
Thanks


----------



## jen08sab (Oct 1, 2017)

No we didn't apply for Extension because we were advised on this thread:

that Officers should consider whether the applicant is attempting to obtain the visa: 
• to remain in Australia for a longer period (for example, maintain ongoing 
residence in Australia on "rolling" visitor visas).

I and others would see it as a rolling Visitor Visa with the view of a 820 application as the goal.

You are able to apply for another Visitor Visa and it may or may not be granted, if granted it most likely in my opinion have the No Further Stay condition then the 820 Partner Visa will not be possible.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

jen08sab said:


> No we didn't apply for Extension because we were advised on this thread:
> 
> that Officers should consider whether the applicant is attempting to obtain the visa:
> • to remain in Australia for a longer period (for example, maintain ongoing
> ...


************************************************************************************
In a partner relationship with an Australian citizen/resident

Overview
Section 65 delegates are encouraged to take a fair and reasonable approach where the applicant is involved in a partner relationship with an Australian citizen or permanent resident. A range of factors should be taken into consideration before deciding that such a relationship creates a strong incentive not to leave Australia.

Partner visa application made outside Australia
If a visitor visa applicant is the partner of an Australia citizen or permanent resident and has followed standard migration procedures by making a Partner visa migration application outside Australia, s65 delegates should facilitate short visits by the visa applicant to Australia, particularly if any of the following six scenarios apply:

the applicant is e600, eVisitor or ETA eligible or
the couple have been together for a significant period or
the couple are well established in their home away from Australia or
there are no concerns about the genuineness of the relationship or the validity of the marriage or
the applicant wishes to travel to Australia for a short visit for a special occasion or there are compelling circumstances that justify the granting of a visitor visa (for example, family member of Australian partner seriously ill) or it would be in the best interests of a child to do so. 
Section 65 delegates must still be satisfied, however, that the applicant meets the genuine temporary stay requirement.

It is open to the s65 delegate to impose an 8503 if residual concerns exist and they are concerned that the applicant may try to change their immigration status in Australia without compelling reasons to do so. It is, however, unlikely that condition 8503 would be necessary in such cases, given that the applicant has been upfront and, having already made a permanent visa application outside Australia, is unlikely to apply in Australia and pay a second VAC. For policy and procedure, refer to PAM3: Sch8/8503 - "No further stay" condition 8503.

Departmental policy does not support delaying decisions on FA-600 applications pending the outcome of a Partner visa application. Case officers should, however, ensure that, if an FA-600 visa is granted, the holder is made aware that, if they later satisfy criteria for grant of the UF-309 visa, they will be need to be outside Australia for the UF-309 visa to be granted.

No permanent visa application made
Similar factors, as listed above, should be taken into account if an FA-600 visa applicant is in a relationship with an Australia citizen, or permanent resident and eventually may intend to reside permanently in Australia, but has not yet made a final decision to do so and/or made a permanent visa application outside Australia. The possible eventual intention of the applicant to stay permanently in Australia should not be considered grounds to refuse an FA-600 visa. Section 65 delegates should consider the applicant's current intentions and whether the applicant is attempting to circumvent proper migration channels.

For example, if an applicant seeks to travel to Australia to meet future parents in law and determine whether they wish to live in Australia with their partner, but has a history of abiding by visa conditions and will be returning home to complete a university degree prior to making a Partner visa application there may be no concerns about the genuine nature of the visit.

Section 65 delegates may consider imposing an 8503 if they have residual concerns about the applicant's intentions, but this should not be a default setting.

De facto relationships
The fact that an applicant may be seeking to extend their stay in Australia to enable them to meet the regulation 2.03A(3) duration of relationship criterion for a Partner visa is not in itself a reason to refuse to grant a Tourist stream visa.

In such case, officers should consider whether the applicant meets the genuine temporary stay requirement and/or whether the applicant is likely to abide by visa conditions. For example, if the s65 delegate is satisfied that the applicant will not work in Australia and will abide by their visa conditions, it may be appropriate for a visa to be granted. Each case must be treated on its own merits.


----------



## Manpreet2105 (May 5, 2018)

*Tourist Visa Subclass 600*

hello everyone.. i need some information abt tourist visa.. My father got his visa in 2017.. and got 1 year visa. he already spent 6 months in australia.. now my question is his visa is expiring in august.. if i book a ticket for him.. do i need to book fr another 6 months or till the visa expiry date


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Manpreet2105 said:


> hello everyone.. i need some information abt tourist visa.. My father got his visa in 2017.. and got 1 year visa. he already spent 6 months in australia.. now my question is his visa is expiring in august.. if i book a ticket for him.. do i need to book fr another 6 months or till the visa expiry date


Best quote the visa conditions.


----------



## liane1915 (May 3, 2018)

Jen are you still in Australia? Try to apply extension...I already did. And it was granted.


----------



## Cielo123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I could not seem.to find where in the Immi Account is the tourist visa extension. Please help.
Thanks


----------



## Cielo123 (Jun 19, 2018)

liane1915 said:


> Jen are you still in Australia? Try to apply extension...I already did. And it was granted.


Hi Jen , where in Immi Account is the tourist visa extension? Could not seem to find it.

Thanks.
Cielo


----------



## Joanna12 (Feb 15, 2019)

@liane1915

Hi Im also in the same situation as you are way back May. So right now me and my boyfriend trying to extend my stay here as a tourist so that we can have enough time to prepare for the documents to apply for the Partner Visa. Is it possible? What is the process for that because I saw that yours was granted. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

